# It's gone



## my_name_is_idk (Jul 31, 2021)

i did it guys , my dpdr is now completely gone. I'm never gonna come back in this site again, it brings me horrible memories from when I had dpdr. But i hope all of you can recover and live your life with a big smile on your face. Bye guys , remember to never give up ❤


----------



## Skol (Sep 25, 2021)

Bro, dont let us hang here!
How did you overcome it and what is your wisdom kind sir?


----------

